

How I Got 6000 RSS Subscribers in 12 Months - benradler
http://www.benradler.com/b/?p=272

======
javert
You need to link to the original post, not a post on your blog, as you've
done. That's considered really poor etiquette around here.

~~~
benradler
Sorry, I'll do that next time. Thanks for the heads up.

